# Sentra rear speakers.



## plumwerks (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Are the sentra rear speakers difficult to replace,as in spacers or other things like that,or can you just change them out for better stuff.


----------



## arjayiii (Dec 13, 2005)

plumwerks said:


> Hi Guys,
> Are the sentra rear speakers difficult to replace,as in spacers or other things like that,or can you just change them out for better stuff.


if you are going to use 6.5 inch, it is a direct replacement. if you are going to use 5 1/4 inch, you will need spacers. By the way, what year Sentra are you talking about? Mine is a 2005 Sentra.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

plumwerks said:


> Hi Guys,
> Are the sentra rear speakers difficult to replace,as in spacers or other things like that,or can you just change them out for better stuff.


Nah, they're not hard to do at all. I did my 04 while I was getting my windows tinted, since the guy had to take out my back seats and rear shelf. Cake.


----------

